# aspirin and breast milk



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
I've just taken a dose of Anadin Extra which contains aspirin (I was desperate!) I'm expressing a bit of milk for my newborn twins and I realize that aspirin is off-limits whilst breastfeeding. How long until the aspirin will be fully broken down and I can safely give them expressed milk again? 
Thank you,
Aenor  x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aenor,

Sorry I haven't been around to post (have had visitors this week and not as much time on FF) I'm assuming that you were able to speak to midwife or HV about this at the time? If it was just a one off dose you took then your body will have totally cleared it anywhere between 15 to 30 hours after taking. In reality any levels in breast milk are much lower than the levels in the blood and they usually fall to undetectable levels sooner. I'd probably have left it for a day if it were me (and just discarded what was expresed that day)

Hope the twins are doing well     
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you.   
I didn't give that day's milk to the twins. (It was only a few drips anyway.) Instead I dabbed it on my infected c-section wound which I understand is a traditional treatment for infections. I'm feeding the twins with the milk again now, though. 
Best wishes,
ax


----------

